# anybody in southern ontario custom bale baron or bandit with the pick up version



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I have my own nh 5070 baler and wondered if I drop them if somebody can bundle them for me. Let me know if you or somebody you know does it and their rates.


----------

